# Force 5 rigging



## Brownskin (Apr 30, 2008)

Recently purchased an old Force 5 in great disrepair. Looking for a basic rigging guide - how to put the sail on the mast simple. Thanks for help.


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Ck out this link WEEKS Services Page Good source for parts, diagrams, etc.

My son has a Force 5 and throughly enjoys the boat, good luck


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)




----------



## Brownskin (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

Great photo and tip - will follow-up. Thanks


----------

